# is cocoa powder okay for a 12 month old?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I was thinking about making chocolate pudding with frosting on top (homemade pudding) for my DD's first birthday, but I'm not sure if chocolate in the form of cocoa powder is okay for babies. Anybody know?


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Yep it's ok and it's actually very healthy. I looked this up once. Cocoa powder doesn't have much caffeine - it kinda varies a bit - but basically it has as much as decaffeinated coffee. But it's a good source of iron and has more antioxidants in it than other forms of chocolate. For young ones, it's the dark chocolate you want to avoid, it has the highest caffeine levels. I'd also avoid the 'dutched' cocoa - it's been processed more and is made of cheaper cocoa beans.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

that's good to know... i made chocolate "cupcakes" (really brownies) with cocoa powder for ds' first birthday.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

great to know. dd has developed quite a taste for hot cocoa recently.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

I would be worried about the lead in cocoa. Chocolate is one of the most lead-contaminated foods, so I wouldn't feed it to children.

http://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20051105/food.asp


----------

